# [GUIDE]HOW TO: Two Monitor/Keyboard/Mouse/Users on One PC in Windows



## lyndonguitar (May 30, 2010)

*HOW TO: Two Monitor/Keyboard/Mouse/Users - One PC on Windows* 







This guide will show you how to set up a PC that can be used by 2 people at the same time.

Its good if there are other people living/visiting in your house that wants to use Computer but you don't have an extra and you're using yours.

You can even play _World of Warcraft _and other Not so new games with 2 users in One PC!
(Use NAT and set up the Network in you Second OS, and Yes you can *PLAY LAN* and see each other's Games)

We tried LAN in CS and Warcraft. you can even connect the second OS to your network if you have just like normal.

You will need:
Windows OS
VMware Workstation or VMware player
2 Monitors(ofcourse that can be connected in your PC)
USB Keyboard for the second OS
USB mouse for the second OS
Any KB/Mouse for the Host. (I have a PS/2 KB and USB mouse for my Host.)









First you must know how to create a Virtual OS using VMware. (I used Windows 7 for my second OS)
heres how to Link here(This is Windows 7 Beta but its just the same)

Configure your Windows Virtual OS the way you like. and make sure to check these options




Enter fullscreen mode after powering on.





Enable 3d Acceleration = If you want to play games.(supports DX9)
Game Compatibility List(Not Complete) 






Check automatically connect new USB devices(Its grayed here because I already turned on the Virtual OS)





If you haven't, Enable your Second Monitor. 





Now Drag the VMware Workstation Window to the Second Monitor






Power on the Virtual Machine. It should be in full screen on the second monitor. then.





Go to removable devices and check the USB KB and Mouse for the second OS.
IF IT DOESN'T WORK. unplugged both and connect them both again at the same time.
The "Automatically connect new USB devices option" will connect them.

*NOTE:* While someone is using the Second OS, you can still interfere with it and control it.
Pressing Windows + D(which i do often) will minimize the Second OS.
When you enable Preview Desktop with Aero Peek. It will also hide the Second OS.
When opening games or any fullscreen 3d program. The screen will flicker in the host(its normal). The second monitor/OS will flicker too.

*Congratulations.* You now have successfully faked a second Computer within your PC.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 3, 2010)

thanx for the heads up, been looking for an easy way to do exacly that.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice guide, Lyndon. If it gets a lot of traffic we'll consider stickying it.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2010)

this sounds amusing

oh its just VMware fullscreened


----------



## AsRock (Jun 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> this sounds amusing
> 
> oh its just VMware fullscreened



So ?.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> this sounds amusing
> 
> oh its just VMware fullscreened



lol yeah that part does suck, but it does get the job done.


better to have the option then not ^^


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2010)

AsRock said:


> So ?.



so i was more excited thinking it was something else  i've done this before with VMware


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 3, 2010)

same reaction that i had mussels ^^, tho i have never acutaly done it with VmWare.


EDIT:

i just found this http://blogs.windowsclient.net/rob_...nted-2-users-on-1-pc-now-it-is-happening.aspx

it was published today a few hrs ago ^^ apparely there adding the capability to windows server, im going to read the rest of it now.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 3, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> same reaction that i had mussels ^^, tho i have never acutaly done it with VmWare.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



wow nice find. finally a real windows feature to have multiple users in one pc


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 3, 2010)

WOW, check out the video (multipoint server in action.)
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/multipoint/learn-more.aspx#Top10

does exacly what i want


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 3, 2010)

will good for schools and other learning centers like parks and museums. \m/


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 3, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> same reaction that i had mussels ^^, tho i have never acutaly done it with VmWare.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Has been talked about for a while now, its just the same as terminal server though without the need for a seperate client for each user so it is ideal in classrooms labs etc though there are only so many display and usb ports for keyboards one can have on a single machine


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 3, 2010)

It should be noted that VMWare player can do this, there is no need for the $200 VMWare Workstation program.(Not sure if VMWare player allows 3D Acceleration though, I'm not at my VM machine to check.) Nevermind, I did have it installed on this machine, and it does allow 3D Acceleration.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 3, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> It should be noted that VMWare player can do this, there is no need for the $200 VMWare Workstation program.(Not sure if VMWare player allows 3D Acceleration though, I'm not at my VM machine to check.)



yes Vmware player should. i will add it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 3, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> It should be noted that VMWare player can do this, there is no need for the $200 VMWare Workstation program.(Not sure if VMWare player allows 3D Acceleration though, I'm not at my VM machine to check.) Nevermind, I did have it installed on this machine, and it does allow 3D Acceleration.



Only open GL based support isnt it, not DX ?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Has been talked about for a while now, its just the same as terminal server though without the need for a seperate client for each user so it is ideal in classrooms labs etc though there are only so many display and usb ports for keyboards one can have on a single machine



YEAH, you can only connect umm... 128 per a bus so.... 64 users on 1 pc. i think thats enough?

if you add a nother USB card then u can connect another 128 devices. your going to run out of ports to plug monitors in a lot sooner, unless your using those new USB monitors


does anyone have any solid infomation if multiserver can run Direct  X games, or how well it shares the resourses of the CPU and Video card?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Only open GL based support isnt it, not DX ?



not sure about that, this link says that: it offers experimental support for DirectX 9.0c with Shader Model 3 and OpenGL. 

and what i meant was it can run many DX9 games.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 3, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> YEAH, you can only connect umm... 128 per a bus so.... 64 users on 1 pc. i think thats enough?
> 
> if you add a nother USB card then u can connect another 128 devices. your going to run out of ports to plug monitors in a lot sooner, unless your using those new USB monitors
> 
> ...



where are you going to get 128 usb ports from?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> where are you going to get 128 usb ports from?



hubs connected to hubs connected to...


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> where are you going to get 128 usb ports from?



3 x 4 Port PCI USB Cards
12 x 10 Port USB Hubs

...not that I've done that before to see what would happen...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> hubs connected to hubs connected to...



The whole point of this is to share a pc between users, if you wanted 64+ users you would go TS and have it dumped in a server room/ data centre otherwise it wouldnt be practical to be in the same room as the users due to the mess of cabling not too mention for anywhere near 64 users you are going to be looking at a top end quad/dual, 8Gb+ ram, 10k scsi/sas drives etc, well done you just created a terminal server in a classroom


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 3, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> The whole point of this is to share a pc between users, if you wanted 64+ users you would go TS and have it dumped in a server room/ data centre otherwise it wouldnt be practical to be in the same room as the users due to the mess of cabling not too mention for anywhere near 64 users you are going to be looking at a top end quad/dual, 8Gb+ ram, 10k scsi/sas drives etc, well done you just created a terminal server in a classroom



Somthing wrong with doing that? 


a single USB bus can connect to a total of 128 USB devices using hubs. 1 keyboard 1 mouse for each will give u a max of 64 users, of course you would never reach that point, not intentinaly. chances are you will run out of DVI / HDMI / DP ports to plug in monitors long before then (unless you plan on using USB monitors, in witch case it would be 128 devided by 4) (1x keyboard 1x mouse 2x monitor) i havnt seen a monitor that can only use 1.




now of course this is not intended to be used by more then 16 users max at the same time i belive.


the real question worth asking is how well does it balance the user power requierments. can you get it to run 50/50 with 2 users. if so, you can effectivly build one gaming system for 2  or even 3 people, im sure 1 5870 / GTX480 is enough to power 2 games at high to mediem high settings @ 1080p.

of course this is NOT intended for the enthusiest who wants ultra high graphics and silky smooth game play but rather an easy setup so you and your Brother/friend/cousin could both game on the same pc. better yet, so you can Game on the family PC wile your parents/whoever does there spreadsheets / google recipes or even homework.

but then again, who runs windows server in there home with only 1 pc ?


----------



## Towlieee (Jan 17, 2011)

I've done this, but my second keyboard/mouse wont work.  It connects to the virtual machine and disconnects from my host just fine, but the mouse pointer wont move or anything in my virtual machine.

I've tried unplugging it and replugging it, restarting my entire pc, nothing.  I've tried multiple times,  I'm lost.  

Anyone have any ideas?  Btw sorry for bumping a old post, this is the only good guide I've found.

Also I'm running windows 7 x64 with all the latest updates on my pc and the virtual pc.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 17, 2011)

All thought i would not use one PC for 2 user or more since i already got 3 PC's running in my house & got many more parts & screen to built about 5-6 PC's lol! (good enough for Internet)

Anyhow i thank the OP for is guide but most importantly for the information about VMware been able to use 3D i didn't know that , last time i tried VMware & MS VPC there were not 3D support good to know that VMware does now , i think i am gona use VMware again...


----------



## Towlieee (Jan 17, 2011)

Goodman said:


> All thought i would not use one PC for 2 user or more since i already got 3 PC's running in my house & got many more parts & screen to built about 5-6 PC's lol! (good enough for Internet)



Only reason I want 2 people on one pc is my laptop broke, and me and my girlfriend are lost without PC lol, we love gaming!

And my current pc is a 3.4ghz quad core OC'd to 4.2ghz, only 4 gigs of memory though, and a ATI5770 video card.  So it has plenty of speed to act as two pc's

Plus If I can get this to work, I was planning on purchasing another 4gigs of memory, and another video card..  Then we can both share this PC, tell I can afford to build her an entire pc, then I was just gonna put the 4gigs of memory and vid card in her new pc.


----------



## klipone (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm right with ya Towliee ^

This thread is extremely interesting.  And I've almost gotten through all of it.

Except....

The Keyboard and mouse issue.  I've tryed following your last step and connect (disconnect from host) but then it just stops working.  The problem I'm having, is with 2 mice and 2 keyboards plugged in, I can't seem to get a seperate mouse cursor on my virtual machine, aka both keyboards only control one operating system.  I cannot for the life of me, get one keyboard per operating system, or one mouse cursor per os. ITS SO IRRITATING.

If I have my usualy keyboard and mouse plugged in, then boot the vm, then plug them in, same issue.  Can someone PLEASE help me?!


----------

